
Ask HN: Learning path for React and Flux - rufus42
I am a web developer for over 4 years now, and work day to day with AngularJS and NodeJS. I recently decided to dig deeper into the new Flux and React buzz.<p>I&#x27;ve read now many blog posts, watched YouTube videos etc. But still, I&#x27;m not ready to just start and create even a little pet project on the side. Every tutorial lacks certain things. Like real Web API calls.<p>I looked for books, but there are basically none. I  also don&#x27;t want to read 400 pages on ReactJS, because this should come with time.<p>What I would like is a more hands-on tutorial&#x2F;book&#x2F; whatever. So how to create a project structure, how to make API calls (CRUD), how to route inside the app, how to get the same data in different views etc.<p>Is there something out there? Or is the time just not right yet to develop applications with those new, shiny tools?
======
acemarke
Seems like [http://survivejs.com/](http://survivejs.com/) might be along those
lines. You might also want to check out some of the various boilerplates
people have posted on Github. Searching for some combination of your preferred
stack tools + "boilerplate" should turn up a number of results.

